# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  La Mosca Blanca en Cultivo de Arandano

## SEAGRO

La mosca blanca, constituye una plaga muy importante en el Perú.
Las partes jóvenes de las plantas son colonizadas por los adultos, realizando las puestas de huevos. 
Los huevos son depositados por la hembra en el envés de las hojas. 
Las moscas blancas hembras pueden poner huevos no fertilizados de los cuales nacerán sólo machos.
Los huevos fertilizados darán lugar a hembras.
Cada hembra puede producir hasta doscientos huevos durante toda su vida.
Tarda entre 30 y 40 días en desarrollarse desde huevo a adulto dependiendo de la temperatura y otros factores ambientales. 
Daños Directos: Succión de la savia de la planta por adultos y larvas, provocando debilitamiento de la planta e incluso con poblaciones numerosas marchitamiento de las hojas.  
Daños Indirectos: Cuando la mosca se alimenta, la savia que no aprovecha sale en forma de melaza que sirve de soporte a la "negrilla" en hojas y frutos. La capa formada reduce la fotosíntesis y la respiración produciendo debilitamiento de la planta.   Temas similares: PACK DEL CULTIVO DE ARANDANO Ciclo de vida de la mosca blanca CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA(TRUJILLO) VARIEDAD SALCEDO-INIA CONSULTAS Y DUDAS CON RESPECTO AL CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA Y SIERRA DEL PERU Cultivo del Arándano

----------

